# An idea...



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, so I've been racking my brain for some sort of money-making idea to implement immediately before springtime and the massive amount of work that I will have then. I have access to massive amounts of free pallets through a local farm store, and I've got a good-quality chainsaw and a truck. We already heat with wood, and we have a major city nearby where people would presumably have fireplaces and stoves and such running in the winter. 

My plan is to cut and bundle firewood, and sell it with free delivery (4 or more bundles only) to people in the city. Has anyone ever attempted this, or can you think of any problems I might encounter? I only need to make $400/month over my regular pay, and I don't want to get some dreary part-time job pumping gas. Even if I only make $10 per hour of labor, I'd rather work for myself. Plus, then I can claim some more business expenses!

This summer, I'll be posting more business stuff, as we try to make use of this huge parcel of land that we just bought!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

years ago a friend of mine would go to the woods cut a pickup truck full of wood. Then tie it into 4-5 piece bundles and go to the city . He sold every one in a few hours. The trick is the first cold snowy night is the best.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm not sure if that could be done around here. All heating wood sellers have to licensed. I guess that's to make sure they give a good count every load. I do see small bundles sold at grocery stores, gas stations, campgrounds or near them. Maybe they aren't regulated like the cord sellers are. All I know for sure is the smaller the amount being sold the higher the profit. I noticed a bundle of five pieces of wood someplace last summer for almost $10. That's a lot of money on a truckload. 

Nomad


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Nomad, You are on the right track! I use to sell wood quite a bit but my trick is I would sell it during camping season for sure. $8-10 for like 8 pieces of wood the camp grounds sell it for. When I show up its like Christmas.  Bundle up some wood almost twice as much as the camp grounds do and sell if for the same price. Go to a popular "gas up" spot and sell it right there to all the campers etc. BTW if you need a wood splitter come visit me at www.woodsplittersdirect.com I am the store owner I will make you a deal  Mike


----------

